# What grinder do you aspire to own and why?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, copying Glenns thread and apologies if that was his next question. Assuming you have the machine sorted out, what grinder would you buy with a ceiling of £2000 and why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Changed this title to aspire from assume ... Presume that's what you meant ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd like to have a conical either a kony , robur or k10, all on demand , with enough free beans not to care a out the retention . The versalab is out the current price you set I think .


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

HG-One or Versalab M3 (I'd put the extra myself!!)

David


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

A Nuova Simonelli Mythos One. Why? Because it's a better mythos also with temperature regulated grinding that must deliver better grounds into the portafilter. Also for me aesthetics play a part. For that reason alone I wouldn't go ek43. Mythos and Tanzania for me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> HG-One or Versalab M3 (I'd put the extra myself!!)
> 
> David


I second this, because they are well designed with good burrs and I don't drink a lot of coffee so single dosing and minimal retention are important points for me.

I'd prefer the automation of a Versalab, but I've read mixed reviews on them and the Hg ONE has many happy owners and looks really good.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd like an HG-One as I'm usually just making coffee for me, so the zero retention is a big bonus. I'd also like a Mythos but my current kitchen doesn't have the space for something so tall. Could get the HG-one and a secondhand Mythos for the £2k budget, mind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When is someone going to mention the EK43?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> When is someone going to mention the EK43?


Forgot about that. Mind you, I like gloopy 24g ristrettos and I don't know how good it is for that kind of drink. I also definitely don't have the room. Maybe dfk can get one at some point in his Year of Big Grinders  and let us know how it pairs with the L1.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drude said:


> Forgot about that. Mind you, I like gloopy 24g ristrettos and I don't know how good it is for that kind of drink. I also definitely don't have the room. Maybe dfk can get one at some point in his Year of Big Grinders  and let us know how it pairs with the L1.


Now, that would be interesting.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

EK43 all day long. Single dosing is the only logical solution for myself, I dont think many an espresso-specific exist to beat the modded royal. With the EK it would tick the brewed coffee box also.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> EK43 all day long. Single dosing is the only logical solution for myself, I dont think many an espresso-specific exist to beat the modded royal. With the EK it would tick the brewed coffee box also.


So which burr set, then? Guys at NTP, Manchester switched theirs to Turkish - standard wouldn't go fine enough for espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably Turkish . I presume the coarser end of the scale would be in brewed coffee range


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If there was a smaller version of the ek if go for that but with current grinders on offer I'd go hg one. For my couple of coffees a day it would give me single dosing and zero retention with big burrs.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Limit is 2k including vat so that's the EK out!

I see they have had to knock £400 off the price to ry and shift them, so now, they are under the 2k mark, apologies!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm for me most likely the new Mazzer Kold in on demand form or the NS Mythos Clima Pro if tied to buying new as I like playing with new technology, or an HG one and used K10 fresh or Robur-E or Kony-E, these because I would like a big conical. Although maybe I could actually afford to find a Brasilia/Rossi MC with the same burr set as the Pharos and convert that to OD with a donor OD grinder from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Hmm for me most likely the new Mazzer Kold in on demand form or the NS Mythos Clima Pro if tied to buying new as I like playing with new technology, or an HG one and used K10 fresh or Robur-E or Kony-E, these because I would like a big conical. Although maybe I could actually afford to find a Brasilia/Rossi MC with the same burr set as the Pharos and convert that to OD with a donor OD grinder from the same manufacturer.


Just list every grinder why don't you .....


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I would go for Versalab (for single dosing) or Mythos Clima Pro (for multiple shots in a row). Both have great distribution and minimal to none grind retention.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> If there was a smaller version of the ek if go for that but with current grinders on offer I'd go hg one. For my couple of coffees a day it would give me single dosing and zero retention with big burrs.


One is coming I believe , buts it designed around espresso primarily


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> One is coming I believe , buts it designed around espresso primarily


Is it aimed at the shop environment or home espresso I wonder. I can see the smaller form and single dosing really appealing to home users but I guess shops might for for it too as it's such a beast of a grinder as it it. Does make a statement though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its still single dosing , so both home or shop


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I would imagine it won't end up at any sort of a discount over the full size model.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

ek43. was at colonna and smalls the other week trying their lungo espressos which they use an ek43 to make. very nice. literally and comically for such a large machine they were using one bean (1 bean) to flush it through between different beans - that is low retention.

realistically a second hand mythos; ive got a great grinder with the same burrs (MDL), but am annoyed with the retention: mythos shoud cure this (but would be the fourth grinder on my bench







)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just list every grinder why don't you .....


Just covering all bases so no-one could accuse me of being indecisive lol.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I just love the looks of the Elektra Nino on demand shiny shiny!....couple of members on here own it( repeat , ericC ? )

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=elektra-nino

Still love watching his Speedster- nino combo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I watched that yesterday , yeah the nino is cool , it's a monster even for a big conicial though , you don't see many around though do you


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> So which burr set, then? Guys at NTP, Manchester switched theirs to Turkish - standard wouldn't go fine enough for espresso.


Surprising, Matt Perger said they tried them all and the standard coffee were the best. I have yet to try an espresso through the EK, still not sure if this will all blow over in a year or two?

Will pop into NTP in August, hopefully they are still doing espresso with it then!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> I just love the looks of the Elektra Nino on demand shiny shiny!....couple of members on here own it( repeat , ericC ? )
> 
> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=elektra-nino
> 
> Still love watching his Speedster- nino combo


I like the look of the Nino, how long has that been around ?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's fapping huge though... And v expensive (£2.4k RRP IIRC).

One on eBay at the moment, ex demo


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't know Speedsters made crying noises - quite like the real thing.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Didn't know Speedsters made crying noises - quite like the real thing.


Someone hasn't had their brew yet!


----------

